# Caen - Portsmouth 1st November 2014 23:00



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

If anyone is considering cancelling or amending their crossing for the 23:00 hrs and have a cabin booked. I would be grateful of a heads up so I can take it please?.

Just a clutch of straws.......

TM


----------

